# St Petersburg Theological Academy Choir



## TxllxT

For those who like to watch regularly new videos on Russian Orthodox Church Music, the St Petersburg Theological Academy is probably the best channel to follow.


----------



## TxllxT

*"My soul"*

For Lent:


----------

